# Power Phone Advanced Law Enforcement Dispatch Class



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The Barnstable Police Dept. is hosting the Power Phone Advanced Law Enforcement Dispatch Class September 9 and 10, 2004. Course Fee is $289. To register go to WWW.powerphone.com. For logistical information contact Sgt. Damery 508 778-3804 or [email protected]

Topics Covered Include:

* Identifying gunshots 
* Hysterical callers 
* Anonymous callers 
* Customer service tips 
* Assault 
* Robbery 
* Motor vehicle accidents 
* Domestic violence 
* Simultaneous emergencies 
* Officer safety 
* Motor vehicle stops 
* Officer down 
* Suspect and vehicle descriptions 
* Prioritization 
* Common call types 
* Bomb threats


----------

